# Where to learn BLD?



## RyanReese09 (May 24, 2010)

I decided to start doing BLD, anyone have a really good tutorial on how to do this?

Point me in the right direction


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 24, 2010)

I learned from Eric Limeback's video tutorials.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 24, 2010)

I "learned" from badmephisto.






I got a good understanding of how to do it, & probably could solve it BLD if I really wanted to. I lost the initiative however after a while.


----------



## riffz (May 24, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I "learned" from badmephisto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recommend you watch this one first and then Eric Limeback's afterward if you want to learn a faster method.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 24, 2010)

link to eric limebacks video?


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 24, 2010)

Here


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 24, 2010)

Beautiful. Thanks people.


----------



## blah (May 24, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I "learned" from badmephisto.
> 
> I got a good understanding of how to do it, & *probably could solve it BLD if I really wanted to*. I lost the initiative however after a while.



Right.


----------



## Feryll (May 24, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I "learned" from badmephisto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Learning BLD is an everyday skill that comes in handy on a daily basis, whether it is cooperating with others, solving a mystery, household chores, taking your kids to the park, exercising, Sunday strolls through the town, improving your Lisp coding along with a plethora of other tasks. You will find your life value and responsibility increase ten fold if you invest in BLD. 

Only you, can prevent BLD illiteracy.


----------



## chickenfly34 (May 24, 2010)

try bld 2x2, that will help you a lot( about 3x3 corners), but remember the number is not easy!


----------



## riffz (May 24, 2010)

chickenfly34 said:


> try bld 2x2, that will help you a lot( about 3x3 corners), but remember the number is not easy!



I disagree with this. 3x3 BLD really isn't that hard and you should learn to deal with edges and parity. Plus, badmephisto and Limeback's tutorial trumps any 2x2 BLD tutorial I've seen.


----------

